# Copier de la musique sur iPod



## jsepastout88 (30 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais aider une connaissance à copier de la musique sur son iPod.
Elle a des CD, un ordinateur et ... un iPod.
Sur cet iPod se trouvent déjà des titres mis par quelqu'un d'autre et je ne souhaite pas les effacer.
Il semble faisable de faire ça avec iTunes mais on m'a dit que le fait de synchroniser les 2 appareils allait supprimer les titres déjà présents.
Est-ce vrai ?
Si tel est le cas, comment pourrais-je faire ?

D'avance, merci.


----------



## jsepastout88 (1 Octobre 2018)

Si je décoche "synchroniser", je dois pouvoir copier sur l'iPod sans supprimer ce qui s'y trouve déjà, non ?


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2018)

déjà, recupere les titres et met les dans iTunes
au moins ils ne seront pas perdus en cas de mauvaise manoeuvre ou de pb d'iPod


----------



## jsepastout88 (3 Octobre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> déjà, recupere les titres et met les dans iTunes
> au moins ils ne seront pas perdus en cas de mauvaise manoeuvre ou de pb d'iPod


Bonjour Flotow et merci pour ton intervention.
Bien entendu, je pensais à ça mais, néophyte en Apple, je pensais trouver la réponse (très) rapidement et plus facilement.
Je suis vraiment surpris par cette synchronisation et ce risque avec iTunes qui ressemble à une usine à gaz très décriée.
Ceci étant, j'ai réussi en utilisant Copytrans manager.


----------



## Vanton (7 Octobre 2018)

C’est une sécurité anti piratage... iTunes n’est pas conçu pour permettre de siphonner les morceaux de tous les iPod qu’on y branche. 

iTunes et l’iPod ont été conçus pour balader hors de la maison la bibliothèque musicale du propriétaire des deux appareils. Si tu branches un nouvel iPod sur ton ordi, l’ordi te propose de supprimer le contenu pour y mette le tien. Ça ne manque pas de sens si on réfléchit en tenant compte du respect du droit d’auteur.


----------



## flotow (8 Octobre 2018)

https://electronics.howstuffworks.com/how-to-tech/how-to-transfer-songs-from-ipod-to-computer3.htm

Les noms des fichers ne sont pas importants, iTunes lira les tags ID3 et indiquera les artistes/pistes, etc. correctement


----------



## jsepastout88 (18 Octobre 2018)

Vanton a dit:


> C’est une sécurité anti piratage... iTunes n’est pas conçu pour permettre de siphonner les morceaux de tous les iPod qu’on y branche.
> 
> iTunes et l’iPod ont été conçus pour balader hors de la maison la bibliothèque musicale du propriétaire des deux appareils. Si tu branches un nouvel iPod sur ton ordi, l’ordi te propose de supprimer le contenu pour y mette le tien. Ça ne manque pas de sens si on réfléchit en tenant compte du respect du droit d’auteur.


Je suis tout-à-fait d'accord avec ça. Merci.


----------



## jsepastout88 (18 Octobre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> https://electronics.howstuffworks.com/how-to-tech/how-to-transfer-songs-from-ipod-to-computer3.htm
> 
> Les noms des fichers ne sont pas importants, iTunes lira les tags ID3 et indiquera les artistes/pistes, etc. correctement


Merci flotow.


----------



## jsepastout88 (18 Octobre 2018)

Je considère ce post comme résolu.
Ceci étant, je ne vois pas comment le signaler dans cette page; désolé !


----------

